# Kamas or north slope any bull?



## Cj.243 (Aug 7, 2016)

I've posted on here a couple times about my girlfriends youth any bull tag this year. I still cannot decide on whether to go to kamas or the north slope. Her hunt is during the rut sep 17-25th. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Flip a coin and head out. Sounds like you don't have experience with either one so just decide and get after it. You will have fun. The usual advice applies- get away from the roads but be careful and don't get lost.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Flip a coin and head out. Sounds like you don't have experience with either one so just decide and get after it. You will have fun. The usual advice applies- get away from the roads but be careful and don't get lost.


+1

On the whole, success has typically been a bit higher (maybe 2-3% more) on the North Slope. But if you have no experience with either, you'll probably have a similar hunt whether you choose Kamas or North Slope. They're similar in a lot of ways.

Have fun, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I would stick with the north slope, Kamas tends to have a bit easier access and this means more people sharing the same area.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I say North Slope. You have a better chance of getting away from people there. I wouldn't hesitate to try around Hoop Lake. We have a Cabin right there on the Wyoming side and consistently hear bulls bugling down lower then you would expect. I know bulls are killed up off the high line trail but don't neglect the lower areas. Good luck, Hopefully she'll have a hunt to remember.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Plus 1 on hoop lake area we have had success out there. If you do go north slope try to get a decent amount aways away from mirror lake highway camping wise. The deeper you go the less campers and weekend warriors.the less campers and weekend warriors the more elk good luck


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

One thing you should keep in mind related to both areas is that the weather can be quite variable in late September. It can go from a nice day to a hail storm rather quickly.

I definitely agree with the guys above as far as getting away from the roads, but make sure you are prepared. Once you're off the grid in the Uintas you're in trouble if you don't have the right equipment.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hail in late September? I've been hit by 4 inches of snow along the Mirror Lake Hwy on Labor Day before. 

Heading out with your girlfriend, that is a youth, to areas you don't know well. Beyond all else, be careful. These places can be unforgiving if you aren't prepared and aren't smart about what you're doing.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

so Oct 8th-20th will still be rut? i assumed it would be too early


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

cdbright said:


> so Oct 8th-20th will still be rut? i assumed it would be too early


Elk in Utah typically rut from mid to late September. There is a special youth-only any bull season that takes place during the rut.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The rut is generally over in October. Pre rut is beginning now.


----------



## Cj.243 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you all I've been looking on google earth just trying to find a place to start. I guess we will just give it all we got for the week we have and see what we can find.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Cj.243 said:


> Thank you all I've been looking on google earth just trying to find a place to start. I guess we will just give it all we got for the week we have and see what we can find.


There are a lot of elk in there so take your time.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I just spent 2.5 days on the S side of the Kamas unit figuring out where elk are not. 20+ miles of hiking, and I found one area where elk were frequenting, got one glimpse of an elk's rear end. There is a LOT of habitat in the S end of that unit that is simply not utilized by elk, or only utilized during limited windows of the year. And it's rough territory. It was 4.5 miles and 1,700 ft elevation climb to where I found elk sign. You guys up to that? The pack out would be absolutely brutal. I haven't explored the N side of Kamas, but it looks just as steep and rough. You could drive up by Washington lake and hike in from there . . . along with everyone else looking to avoid the rough stuff (where the elk hide from hunters). I wouldn't advise going to Kamas. Then again, if they are talking, you might be able to key in on one or two not so deep in, and with the limited number of youth permits, there may not be a lot of competition. 

I'll echo Vanilla's safety warning. The Unita's are not a place to be trifled with. GPS, backup GPS, all the safety equipment to be able to stay out overnight in freezing/raining weather should someone get hurt and unable to get out on their own. 

Now is the time to get out there and hike you butt off figuring out where they are. GE only goes so far. Go now when your pack is lighter as you are not carrying kill kit, gun, etc, etc. Scouting and ruling out bad areas will make a big difference when it comes to heading out with tag in hand.


----------



## Cj.243 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you very much for the advice. I cannot get up there until about a week before the hunt to scout.. I know it's pushing it but it's the only way I can with my schedule. Thanks again I highly appreciate all the advice.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The scariest thunderstorms I have ever experienced were during a thru-hike of the Highline Trail several years ago in mid-to-late September. Violent and unpredictable times of day. Was way to close for comfort in a pass at 10 am when lightning was repeatedly hitting ridges and peaks around me. Much scarier than SW Rockies along the Colorado Trail (pretty reliable timing during day) or hiking through tropical storms on the Appalachian Trail. 8 days later I ended with snowfall near Hayden Pass.

I have seen plenty of elk in those mountains but they know how to hide anywhere close to the Mirror Lake highway. I had to try not to stumble into in them in the eastern back country but had to spy on them the closer I got to the western terminus. Get away from the most populated lakes and away from major trailheads and your success will skyrocket.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i have been scouting up there as i am ELK hunting that unit , i left my trail cam up there last weekend and hope she will be filled up with great pics, we shall see , LOTS of deer tracks though


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

well all i found is deer , i assume you are up hunting now , good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

What's everyone's input on nine mile? I haven't set aside time to scout and was only able to get 3 days off of work and school. I don't expect a bull but sure as hell am going to try my hardest. I am really good at chirping but have never tried bugling. Should I give a bugle a try?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

9mile Range Creek has a lot of private land and not a ton of elk, especially on the public areas.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I was just cyber scouting (which I hate but my hands are tied) and the unit has a 50% success rate.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I get that, the success rate is due to people with access to the private lands that hold the elk. If you have that connection/access, it can be a great unit but if not you might begin to doubt the existence of elk in the area.


----------

